# Weekly competition 2012-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U R' F' U F' U' R
*2. *R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F U2
*3. *U' R U R2 F' R2 U' R' U
*4. *U2 F R F U' F2 U F2 U2
*5. *R2 F2 U2 F R U2 F R2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D2 U2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U' F' R' F2 D' F L' B U'
*2. *R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' F D' L' U2 R F' R F L2
*3. *D R2 B' L' U D B' D' R' D' B2 L2 F L2 U2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2
*4. *D2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 L F2 L B2 R' D' B' L U' B2 R F' U F2 L'
*5. *F2 U2 L B2 L B2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 F U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L' B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 D2 Rw F R' U L2 Rw D' B D' R D2 Fw' F R2 Fw2 Uw2 B L F2 Rw R2 B U2 R2 D' Uw L' D Uw2 U2 Rw B Uw' L' Rw Uw2 R Fw'
*2. *Uw U Rw' R' Uw' U F2 Uw2 R2 F2 U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 D Uw' F' L2 R U2 B2 L' Rw B' F L2 Fw' U B Fw' F2 L' F R B' F' D Uw' F'
*3. *U2 F D U Rw2 B Fw Rw2 F Rw' U2 R' Uw U2 L Fw2 Rw Uw2 F' U' L2 Rw R2 Fw2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 Uw B D' R2 Fw' L R2 D' L2 D2 L'
*4. *F' Rw Fw' Uw U Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' U' B2 R' Fw' L' F' D2 F' L' F R2 U' L2 Uw' F D2 L2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw U R2 Uw Rw R Uw L Rw R Uw2
*5. *Uw' U2 Fw Rw' Fw F2 D2 Uw' R2 F' L' Uw L U R2 Uw2 F2 U L2 Fw2 F Uw F Rw' D Uw2 B D' Rw2 U' F L' R' B F2 Rw Uw' F' D2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B L B D Dw Fw2 Uw2 F Dw Uw U' L Lw2 R Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 D U Lw2 B Bw' F2 Dw2 B' Fw' D2 U L U Bw2 U Rw2 D L' Lw2 Fw Uw F R U2 Lw' Bw' L Lw' Rw Bw Fw' U L F' Dw2 U L Uw B Dw'
*2. *U Bw2 Dw2 Lw U2 B2 Bw D Uw Bw2 F' L2 D' Fw F' Lw2 Rw2 Dw Bw Rw' Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Rw2 B' Fw Lw2 Rw Fw F' R Uw Lw2 Uw2 L2 B' F Lw2 Rw2 R B F2 D Uw' Lw R' B' Lw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Lw' Rw U2 L2 Lw2 D' R
*3. *U' L' Fw Uw2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Dw Uw U' R' Dw L' D Lw U' Lw U Lw B Rw D' Uw' Lw2 Bw2 L' Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 D' B2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 U' Bw' Fw Lw R' F Uw' Bw2 L' Rw2 B F' L Rw R' Bw Fw2 D U' L' F2 L
*4. *L' R B L Bw' F2 D2 Uw Rw2 U2 Lw U' F Lw' Uw2 R' Dw' B' Rw R' Bw2 L2 R2 Uw' Lw2 Bw Lw' F2 Lw' D Dw Bw Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw' B2 U2 Fw Dw2 U' F2 Rw' F L' F2 L F' D' Dw' Fw2 Rw D' F Rw' Fw' F2 R' Fw' D'
*5. *L2 F' D2 Rw' F' Lw Dw' U Lw' B' Uw2 Lw2 Uw Fw' Rw B Rw R F2 Dw2 L2 R D L2 B' Bw2 Lw' B Bw' L' Lw Dw B2 Bw L Lw2 R Fw' F L2 Lw Dw2 U2 L Bw F2 D R Bw L2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 D' U R2 B' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2L2 2R' D 3U' 2U B2 2L2 2R2 2D' 2F D' 2R D2 2R2 3F' D' 3R 2F' L 2U U 2L2 2U' 2F 2L2 2R' 2F' F' L 2U U2 3R 2D2 3U 3R' 3F 2F2 F 2U2 2L2 2R' F' 2D2 B2 2D' U B2 L' 2B2 2R' B2 2B' 3U B' L2 3R' 3U2 2U U2 B' F 3R2 2U 3R2 D2 3U2 U' 2F 3U2
*2. *2B2 F' R 2F' 3R' 2F2 3R2 F L 2U R U' 3R' B2 2D' 2B2 2D L2 2F' L2 3F2 2R' 3F D2 2U F2 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2L2 3R' D' 3U2 3F2 L2 2R2 3U2 U2 2F' L2 2B' 3U2 3F F2 U 2F2 L U' 2R' D 2D' F 3U2 R2 2U' U' L2 2R' U2 3F' 3R B2 F2 L D 3R
*3. *2B 3F2 3R' 3F2 D 3F2 D 2L' 2F' 2U' L' 3R 2D U2 B R2 B 2B2 L2 3F2 2L 3R2 F' L B2 3F2 L2 3R' 2D' 3U' 3R 2F2 2D 3U2 2U 3R' D 3U' L2 D' 2F L' 2L 2R 3U' F2 L' 3F 2F2 U2 2L2 2B' 2R' 3F2 2F2 F L U2 3F L2 D 2B' L2 2R' 3U L2 2L 3R' 2D R2
*4. *3U' 3R' 2R2 2U L 2D2 B' 3R' B 2F' L U L 2L2 2F2 2R 2B L 2R2 R D' 2L2 3F 2D 3U U' 2L 3F' 2U2 L 2L2 3R' 2F' 2D2 3R' 2F2 2R2 D2 L2 2D2 2U2 3R 3U' 3R D' 2B2 2R' 3U 3R 2R2 R' 2U U' B D2 2U 3R D 2D B' L' 2U2 L R 2F 2U' 3F2 2U 2L2 2B2
*5. *2R2 2B' 2D 2R R 3F 3R 2B2 F 2R2 F2 L' 2F U 2F2 3R R' 2D2 R 2U R' B2 3R 3F' L2 2B2 D' 2R2 R D 2U' 2L R2 2F2 2D L2 3R2 B 2L 3R2 U2 2B F' 2U' R' 2F D 2F2 R' D2 2D 2F2 L 2D' 3R2 R B2 3R R2 2B2 2D' B2 2F2 L' 2L2 B2 2D2 2R 3U' 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 L2 2R2 F2 3L2 U 2R 2B2 2F2 3R2 2R 3B' F2 L' 3R 2D 2L2 D2 2U 3L2 B L' 3R' U2 2L' D' 3D2 2L' D' 2D' 3F2 3U2 R2 2D F2 L' 2B2 3B 3R' B 3L 3F 3U' 2B' L R' D2 B2 2L B2 3L' 2R' 2U2 R' 3D 3U 2U U2 3L' 2F' F' 3D2 2U' 2F' L 3L' 3R U2 F' 3D' U2 B2 D 3L' F' 3L2 D 3U' B 2D 2L 2R 3F' 3L2 R' 3D 3R2 3D 2F2 2R' B2 2L 3F L' 3L2 2U L' 3B' 2U2 F2
*2. *F' L' 2L' U2 3B' 3F' 2F2 F 3L2 2R 2B2 F 3L2 3R2 U' 2F F' 2R 3D2 3L 2F 2L' 2B 3F 3L2 B 3L2 3F' 2L2 2F2 3D2 U2 L' 3D2 2U U2 3B 2L' 2D' 3U' U' 3B' L' 3F' F R2 3D' 2L2 2D' B 3D2 3U R2 2D2 3L' 2B' 3F F 3L' D 3U2 3F2 D 2D 3U 2F 3L2 D2 2D' 2B2 2F' L 3L' B' 2R 2U' R 3D 2F' 3D 2L2 2B 3B 3U U 2B' 2R' D' 3D' U' 2L' 3R 2R 2F2 3L 3R2 3B2 R2 B2 D2
*3. *3L' 2B2 R2 2D2 2L 2D2 2B2 3F' R U' 2R' 3F' 3U2 L2 2F 3L2 2R2 3F 3L B' 3B L2 2B L 3L2 3R2 2R R2 2D2 3D' 3F' 3L 2F2 2D' 3D' 2U R2 F 3U 2L 3D2 3R2 3U' 2U' 2B' D2 B2 L 2L2 2F' 3R U B2 U2 2R 2F' F2 2L2 3B2 2L' 2R' 2B2 L D' 3B2 3F 3D2 3F2 2U' 3F' 2R' U2 2F2 D' B L 2L 3L 3R 3F2 R' 2U U F' R 3F2 F 3D' 2B2 3F2 2L 3R R2 D2 3U' 2F' 3L2 D' 2L 3B'
*4. *D2 3L2 3R D' 2F2 3L 2D2 B' 2R 2U' F' 2L2 3L' 2R2 F' L2 3L2 3R2 2B' 3B2 3D2 3R' 2D2 3B 3U 2U2 3B2 U' R2 3F2 2U' 2B' 3R D' 2F 3R' 2U U' 3B' 2D' U2 3L 3D2 2R2 D 2D 2L 3L' 2R B' 2B' D2 2D R2 3U L2 2U 2L2 3R2 3U U2 3F2 L2 2L R' 3D 3B2 2F' 3D U F D' R2 2B' 2L 3U' B2 2B2 F R2 D 2D2 3F2 2F D2 2F 2D 3U' 2U2 R' D2 2B' 2R2 3B 2F' L' 3L2 3R' 2R2 2B'
*5. *D' 3D 3R2 R 2B2 2L B L2 2L2 B 2D' 3D2 3U U' 2L 2R' 3U 3L' B2 2U F R' 2F2 3L' 2R 3D 3F2 3U' B2 L' 3L 3D 3U' L2 3L 2F 2L' 3D 3B' F2 U' 3L' R2 2B2 3B' 2R 2U' 2B' 3F 2D 3D 3U 2U 3B2 3F F2 3L2 2R' B' U 2F' D 2D 2L 3B 3D R 2U 3R 2B2 2D 3L2 2R' 2F F' 3U' R2 3D' 2B' D2 L2 2L2 B 2D' 2F2 2D 2U2 U2 2L2 B' 2B' 2U L 3F2 D' 2U' 3L' 2F' 2L 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R U2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' U'
*2. *F' R F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U
*3. *R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L U F' R2 B D2 R D' U' B'
*2. *F2 R2 B2 D F2 L' F' R' B U L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2
*3. *D R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L' D' F2 D R B R B2 F' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U' L' Rw' D' B2 Fw F2 R Fw' D2 L2 R' D Fw' L2 R Fw2 F' D2 L Rw2 Fw D' U Rw Fw U' B' L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 D R' U' Fw2 R D F
*2. *Fw' R D' B L2 Fw L B' D' U' B2 Fw' F2 Rw' Fw' R2 B' F' Uw' F' L' B2 D B F' D2 B' D U2 Rw R' Uw Fw2 U' L' Rw' F Rw R F2
*3. *Fw' U Rw2 D R B2 F' R2 F' L' Rw' Fw' Rw B' L2 R' U2 B' Uw L2 Rw Uw2 Fw' R' Uw R' F2 Uw B D B2 Fw' Rw' D' B2 Fw2 F U Fw' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 R2 B2 Dw' F2 L Lw' U2 Rw2 U' Fw F' U' Lw B F2 D' Bw2 Uw B' Bw Fw' F2 D2 B Uw U2 Bw U B2 Fw2 Uw' F2 R2 D F L U2 Fw' Lw' B2 Bw Dw2 F2 Uw B' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw U' Fw2 Rw' B Bw2 F2 L2
*2. *Bw Fw2 F2 R2 F2 D' Fw' Uw' B U2 B Uw2 L' Rw Bw F' R Fw2 Rw R2 D Fw Dw Fw2 R Dw' U2 Fw' L2 Rw' U2 Lw2 F D' U2 Bw Uw2 R Bw F D L2 Bw2 U F' R' Uw2 Lw' Rw' B Lw' Rw' D Dw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw' Dw L2
*3. *D Dw2 Uw R Bw F' Rw F' D' Bw Lw Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw Rw F2 D2 Dw2 U' Rw2 Bw L2 R2 B Fw L D Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Bw F Rw D' R' B2 Dw2 Uw Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw2 L Lw Uw2 B Lw2 D Rw' Fw' Rw B Bw' Fw2 L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2D 3U2 3F 2D2 2R2 B2 F' 2L' B 2F L R 2F2 R2 2U2 2R' B' 2L 2R 2D' U2 3R2 2R2 3F' 3U' F D R' 2U 2L 3U2 2B2 R' F' 3U 2R' F' L 2L 2R R 2F' F' U 2L' 2D' U2 2B F D2 B' 3F' 2U' L2 2B 3F2 2D' 2B R' U' 2B2 D2 3U2 2U' 2R2 2B' 3F 2F F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 3R' 2B 2F' L 3D2 2R 2D' 3U 2B2 L' 3D L2 3R 2R' 3B' 3F 2R' F D U 2F' R' 2U 2B2 2F2 F L F 2L2 3B' 2F' 3D' 3L2 3R 3D' L' 2R' 3F2 2D2 3L2 3U 3B 3R 3B2 3F' L 2B F 3U2 F 3R2 3B' 2L 3D2 2L F 2U2 3R' B' 3U L' 3L R2 U' 2B' L 2R' R2 3B U' 2R' 2U' L 3B2 3F2 2U L 3D F' R' 2F 3L' 2D2 2U U2 2B U' 2B' 2U2 3F2 3U' B' 3R2 3B2 U' L2 3U R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 F L U' R' B D L' U2
*2. *F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 D' L2 U' L D' B L R2 U L
*3. *F' B' L' B' R U' R2 F2 U B' U B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 D' R2
*4. *R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B' L2 F L D' L' D' L' U2 F R B
*5. *B2 F D2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U' L' B2 F' L2 D U' F L D'
*6. *F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' R2 U2 B U' F U2 L' D'
*7. *R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D R U2 R' F' U B L' B2 R' D
*8. *U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' F D2 L B2 R B2 F2 R2
*9. *U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L' D2 F D L R B F' R'
*10. *R2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U L2 U B' D2 L2 U' B R' B L' D2 U2 B
*11. *U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 U' R' U2 L2 U' B' U' L D L2
*12. *U2 R2 U2 F D2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L D B U L R D R2 B'
*13. *U' R2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 D' U' L B2 U' R F' R' B' L' B2 R
*14. *L2 F' R2 U2 F' U F2 U' R B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2
*15. *L2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 R' D L2 B' U L B F2 L' R2
*16. *L2 F2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L B L2 U' L' R2 U L R'
*17. *U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U L' B' F L2 F' L' U R F
*18. *D' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B U' F U' F L' U R B'
*19. *L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 B' R F2 L' B L2 R F L' D'
*20. *U B' L2 D B R' D' R' F2 L F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 U2 B'
*21. *B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B L R' F2 U' L B' F2 D' F'
*22. *B2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 R B' D' F2 U L2 B L' F D' R
*23. *R2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B R B2 D' F2 L U F R2
*24. *U F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F R' U B U R' D' F2 R B'
*25. *U L' F2 D' F' D F2 R F2 R L2 F D2 B2 R2 F B2 R2 D2 B' U2
*26. *D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' B R2 D2 B2 D L B F R' U
*27. *R2 D F2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B U' R B2 F' U2 R U F' D
*28. *L2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 L B2 L D2 R U F' D2 R' B2
*29. *D' L2 B' D2 R F' U' R F2 L F' R2 B' U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2
*30. *R2 B' L' B' U' D F L2 F2 U' L U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R B2 F L2 B R B2 D2 B' F U
*2. *U2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B U L R D F2 R D U'
*3. *D R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 U2 L2 B' L F2 R2 F D U B2 L2
*4. *B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U L' U' R2 F2 R F' R2 F' D' U'
*5. *F R B' U' L B D F2 U B' U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L' B2 L D' L F U B' U'
*2. *F U2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 F' L F L2 U' B2 D R D' B'
*3. *R' U2 L' D F' D2 L2 B' R F' D L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 R2
*4. *L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 F' R2 D R' U' F2 D L' D' L
*5. *B2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B' R2 U' R2 D' F' L' U R D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B R L' F U R2 L2 F U D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R
*2. *U2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B D' R B D2 R' U2 L' U
*3. *U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U R F L2 R' U B L B D B2
*4. *L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D F' R2 D U' L2 B R U R U
*5. *F' B' R' B L F2 R2 F L' B R2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B' U2 R D2 R' D F2 L' F' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' F' R2 F' U R2 U' R
*3. *R B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F' L R D2 F2 D' F' D' L' U
*4. *Uw2 L' U Fw2 D2 Uw' R2 Fw' D2 Fw F2 L Rw' Fw2 L' Rw Uw L R' D' R' D2 Uw U2 B2 U' L' Uw2 L' Rw R2 B' D L B U2 B2 Fw' U' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F2 R F' U F' U R2
*3. *D U B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L D' F2 R U' B R' F D
*4. *Uw L D' R' Fw L2 B R Uw U2 L B2 D R Uw B' R2 F2 Rw2 D' U Rw2 D2 L Uw U' R2 B' D' B' L Rw2 R B' Fw' D' U' Rw Uw' Rw
*5. *R' Bw Lw' Rw2 Uw2 L B2 F2 Lw2 U' R Dw' Bw' Rw' D' Dw' B' Uw Bw' Rw' D L2 F2 U2 Bw Rw' D' Lw' B2 D2 B Bw R D2 B L2 Lw2 D2 Dw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' B U R2 B' F Rw2 Bw2 R' D' R2 U R' F' D Uw L' Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R' U' L' R B' L' R' r b
*2. *B R U' B U R' L U l
*3. *U' L U' B' L B R l
*4. *L' U R' B R' L' R' l' r b
*5. *R B' U L B R U' l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 5) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 6) / (0, 6) / / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 6) / (3, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0)
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, 3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' R' L' R' L' U D U'
*2. *D L' D' U' R L R U D'
*3. *U D' R D U D' R' L'
*4. *U L' D' U' L U D L'
*5. *R' D' L' D' L R U


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 24, 2012)

2x2: 8.83, 6.59, 10.03, 5.58, 6.24 = 7.22
3x3: 13.69, 14.78, 12.97, 15.70, 13.65 = 14.04
4x4: 1:18.08, 1:03.51, 1:07.12, 1:13.02, 1:13.08 = 1:11.07 epic fail
5x5: 2:02.70, 1:47.80, 1:46.98, 1:39.04, 1:48.54 = 1:47.77
6x6: 3:54.57, 3:53.94, 3:45.54, 4:09.99, 3:45.77 = 3:51.43
7x7: 5:04.43, 5:29.04, 5:42.27, 5:16.80, 5:01.89 = 5:16.75
3x3 OH: 29.97, 30.14, 28.36, 27.86, 29.56 = 29.30
Megaminx: 1:21.67, 1:18.29, 1:21.96, 1:40.39, 1:23.11 = 1:22.25
Square-1: 45.34, 46.08, 46.44, 1:01.65, 52.66 = 48.39
2-4: 1:28.10
2-5: 3:31.02
2BLD: DNF(1:25.46), DNF(1:41.40), DNF(2:33.55) = DNF


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 24, 2012)

*2x2:* (12.87), 6.24, 6.15, 6.46, (5.96) = *6.28*
*3x3:* (23.65), 18.58, (16.40), 18.91, 21.59 = *19.69*
*Pyraminx:* (10.33), 18.38, 16.84, 10.46, (25.37) = *15.23*
*Square-1:* (1:35.03), 43.88, 53.49, 43.31, (38.20) = *46.89*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 25, 2012)

2x2:
3x3:
3x3 OH:
Pyraminx:
Megaminx:
FMC:


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 25, 2012)

2x2 - (44.14 DNF), 20.42, (18.45), 40.39, 25.23 = 28.68
3x3 - 1:06.28, (1:13.13), (58.80), 1:00.09, 1:07.16 = 1:04.51
4x4 - (4:21.00), 4:04.28, 3:36.10, 3:29.33, (3:27.14) = 3:43.24
5x5 - (9:12.02), (6:58.03), 7:52.48, 7:47.79, 8:29.15 = 8:03.14
6x6 - (17:08.51 DNF), (12:57.88), 13:27.27, 12:59.91, 16:27.96 = 14:18.38
7x7 - 27:56.95, 28:23.77, (28:34.02), (18:58.80), 20:32.28 = 25:37.67
3x3 OH - (3:28.48), (2:41.40), 2:54.77, 2:47.95, 3:24.17 = 3:02.30
2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay - 6:56.49
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay - 13:02.43


----------



## Sillas (Apr 25, 2012)

*2x2:* (7.51), (4.41), 6.15, 6.38, 7.22 = _6.58_
*3x3: *(19.33), 18.10, (14.14), 18.98, 17.79 = _18.29_
*3x3 OH:* (30.91), 36.10, 32.98, (38.57), 33.38 = _34.15_


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 25, 2012)

3x3
9.05, 8.90, (12.37), (8.86), 10.97
=9.64 avg of 5
2x2
(5.45), 4.71, (4.46), 5.44, 5.13
=5.09 avg of 5

too lazy to do anything else


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome times Kirt. 

*3x3:* 14.57, (18.48), (13.94), 15.35, 16.60 = *15.51*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(45.25)[3 corners], 51.89, DNF(37.40)[3 corners] = *51.89*


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 25, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Awesome times Kirt.


 
Why thank you Zane =P
Hope school is going good for you, good luck for final year


----------



## irontwig (Apr 25, 2012)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



D2 R D L D' R' D B L R' U2 R L' B U' R U D' B2 R2 D2 R2 B R' B D' R2 D B2 U

D' L.U' R *D'* B2 R2 D2 [Pseudo 2x2x3+2 pairs *Inserted move*]

Switch to inverse:
U' B2 D' R2 D B' R [Pseudo F2L]
B' R2 [Leaving 3C3E]

Insert both at dot: L' D' R D L D' R' D [Three moves cancel] B L R' U2 R L' B [No moves cancel]
Meh, 27 in stm though, so I feel a bit like Attila.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 25, 2012)

2x2: 3.32, 2.83, 3.25, 2.67, 2.02 = 2.92 woo
3x3: 13.43, 12.91, (12.36), (15.05), 14.83 = 13.72 lolfail
4x4: 1:08.64, 1:02.31, 1:11.19, 55.03, 1:09.11 = 1:06.69
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:18.72 = 1:18.72
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 3:28.93
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 22.71, 24.41, 23.26, (18.17), (26.07) = 23.46
234relay: 1:19.10
MTS:


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 25, 2012)

HOLY FMC PB BATMAN (for real this time!)



Spoiler: 26 moves



Scramble : U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B' U2 R D2 R' D F2 L' F' R' 
Inverse Scramble : R F L F2 D' R D2 R' U2 B L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U'
Solution (on regular, of course) : D2 B' D R F R' B R F' D2 R2 D R' L B' U2 B' F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 U' D2

On inverse : 

D2 U F' . L2 F B U2 B L' // 2x2x3
R D' *R* // F2L-1
*R* D2 : R' B' D' B D2 // Leave four corners in 18 moves

Still on inverse -

Insert at dot : F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 (cancels 6 moves into 2)

Insert at colon : F R' B' R F' R' B R (cancels 4 moves into 0)

Solution on inverse : D2 U F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 B U2 B L' R D' R2 D2 F R' B' R F' R' D' B D2

Final solution on original scramble : D2 B' D R F R' B R F' D2 R2 D R' L B' U2 B' F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 U' D2



OMGGGGG I found this solution while in Spanish class this morning T__T 

My friend wants to know : What's the best FMC result that's ever been posted in the weekly?


----------



## emolover (Apr 26, 2012)

*FMC*: 51 


Spoiler



U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B' U2 R D2 R' D F2 L' F' R'

2X2: U' F2 L' D F' U' B' D2 (8)
2X2X3: L F' U' F L' F2 L2 (15)
F2l: U' F' U' L' U L U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' L F L' (33)
OLL:f R U R' U' F' (39)
PLL: y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' (51)

I hate this stupid event.



Envious of you good FMCers! I tried my hardest to find a skeleton but I just couldn't.


----------



## Hays (Apr 26, 2012)

2x2: 4.34 (3.47) (4.58) 4.16, 3.66 = 4.03
3x3: (11.05) 9.43 10.41 9.15 (8.66) = 9.66
4x4: (34.28) 45.65 35.77 45.83 (45.88) = 42.42
5x5: 59.84 (1:09.34) 1:02.38 1:01.93 (58.53) = 1:01.38
6x6: 1:50.87 2:10.42 2:00.01 (2:11.92) (1:45.04) = 2:00.43
7x7: (3:20.94) (3:53.09) 3:37.97 3:42.06 3:38.55 = 3:39.53
one-handed: 27.19 27.46 (27.94) 25.91 (24.52) 26.85
2x2 - 4x4: 52.65
2x2 - 5x5: 2:07.52


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 26, 2012)

*5x5x5BLD:* 12:31.20 (7:20) DNS DNS


----------



## mycube (Apr 26, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.86 (4.27) (3.08) 4.16 3.63 = 3.88
3x3x3: 13.31 12.77 (14.31) 13.96 (12.36) = 13.35
4x4x4: (54.40) (58.96) 57.46 57.36 58.72 = 57.85
5x5x5: (1:58.53) (1:53.83) 1:57.58 1:56.44 1:55.02 = 1:56.35
6x6x6: 3:39.68 3:45.33 (3:46.02) (3:39.53) 3:42.08 = 3:42.36
7x7x7: (5:59.09) 5:52.21 5:45.71 (5:03.78) 5:24.05 = 5:40.66
comment: PB average, mean of 3(last 3) and single  sub5 fail. U-perm recognition fail.
2x2x2 BLD: 41.61 DNF 36.91 = 36.91
3x3x3 BLD: 3:33.61 DNF 2:44.80 = 2:44.80
Multi-BLD: 0/2 in 9:16.61
2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay: 1:21.55
2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay: 3:30.27
Megaminx: (2:25.58) 2:14.77 2:14.75 (2:12.15) 2:17.21 = 2:15.58
comment: PB average of 5 

FMC: 36 Moves - Not good. But I expected worser Result after a 28 move scelleton. nice Insertions 


Spoiler



start on inv: R' L2 F2 D R B U2 – 2x2x2 [7/7]
switch: L D2 B' L2 B – DXC - [5/12]
switch: L' D2 R' D' R D2 L – TXC [7/19]
switch: D B D' B' D B D2 B' D – EO [9/28]

L4C:
R' L2 F2 D R B U2 L' D2 R' D' R : D2 L D' B D2 . B' D' B D B' D' B' L2 B D2 L'
: = R' U2 R D' R' U2 R D [8-3/33]
. = D' F' D B' D' F D B [8-5/36]

inverse Solution:
R' L2 F2 D R B U2 L' D2 R' D' U2 R D' R' U2 R D' L D' B D F' D B' D' F B D B' D' B' L2 B D2 L' 

solution:
L D2 B' L2 B D B D' B' B' D B D' F D' B' D L' D R' U2 R D R' U2 D R D2 L U2 B' R' D' F2 L2 R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> *5x5x5BLD:* 12:31.20 (7:20) DNS DNS


 
Chris - good to see you back! Make sure you try the second scramble. (Although I guess I shouldn't tell you that, because at the moment I'm ahead of you this week. )


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*3x3*: 34.19, 36.77, (48.52), (34.09), 34.65 = *35.20*

*3x3 Blindfolded*: 10:38.10, 7:04.06 = *7:04.06*

*3x3 One-Handed*: (1:24.76), 1:32.52, 1:35.82, 1:41.40, (2:06.21) = *1:36.58* 

*MegaMinx*: 3:25.22, 3:18.36, 3:09.86, (3:40.87), (3:00.66) = *3:17.81* // 3:00.66 is a PB. Sooo close to sub3!


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 27, 2012)

2x2 : 6.03, 6.61, (5.36), 6.57, (7.37) = 6.40
3x3: 17.68, (20.09), 16.68, (14.85), 18.93 = 17.76
3x3 OH : 52.63, 51.26 (55.56), (45.34), 46.66 = 50.18


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 27, 2012)

2bld:12.78, 13.45, 15.32=12.78
3bld:40.96, 44.23, 46.60=40.96
4bld:3:49.98,dns,dns=3:49.98


----------



## jonlin (Apr 27, 2012)

2x2: 4.78, 5.71, 4.30, 5.57, 7.05
Avg: 5.35
2BLD: 46.73, 1:03.96, 51.92
Result: 46.73
3BLD: 2:59.18, DNS, DNS
Yay, PB.
3x3: 15.88, 17.62, 17.79, 16.63, 17.14
Avg: 17.13


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Apr 30, 2012)

3x3: 9.11, (9.96), (8.38), 9.15, 9.16=9.14
4x4: (36.71), 38.58, (43.36), 42.71, 37.72=39.67
5x5: (1:27.13), 1:08.62, (1:01.49), 1:04.77, 1:08.95=1:07.45
3x3oh: 15.91, (18.13), (15.77), 16.27, 16.54=16.24


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 30, 2012)

*3x3*: (11.85), 11.01, (10.28), 11.55, 10.60 = *11.05*
*3x3 OH*: 16.99, (16.61), 17.21, 17.35, (17.48) = *17.18*
*Megaminx*: (58.35), 1:02.13, (1:08.70+), 1:02.45, 59.50 = *1:01.36*


----------



## mande (Apr 30, 2012)

2x2: (4.77), 5.72, 6.05, (6.51), 5.12 = 5.63
3x3: 17.39, 18.35, 14.81, (18.73), (14.51) = 16.85
3x3 BLD: 2:59.92, DNF(2:53.15), DNS = 2:59.92

Completely out of touch


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 30, 2012)

2x2x2: 5.51 - 4.81 - (4.03) - (6.43) - 4.66 = 4.99
3x3x3: (14.70) - 13.13 - 13.49 - 14.39 - (12.32) = 13.67
4x4x4: (1:00.75) - 1:06.75 - (1:15.06) - 1:07.98 - 1:04.98 = 1:06.57
5x5x5: 1:35.89 - (1:32.99) - (1:38.30) - 1:37.11 - 1:36.95 = 1:36.65
6x6x6: 2:53.54 - 2:58.61 - (2:59.08) - 2:58.11 - (2:47.04) = 2:56.75
7x7x7: 4:43.86 - (4:30.51) - (4:45.16) - 4:33.34 - 4:37.80 = 4:38.33
3x3x3OH: (31.64) 29.81 (27.12) 29.01 28.82 = 29.21
Magic: 1.64 - 1.61 - (1.64) - (1.56) - 1.60 = 1.62
Master Magic: 2.93 - (2.78) - (2.95) - 2.84 - 2.82 = 2.86
Pyraminx: 8.74 - (9.70) - 9.61 - 9.43 - (8.07) = 9.26
Megaminx: (1:14.95) - 1:16.96 - 1:14.97 - 1:17.19 - (1:18.72) = 1:16.37
Clock: 14.06 - (13.04) - (20.03) - 15.00 - 17.62 = 15.56

Gonna start cutting down on cubing for a bit. Exams :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2012)

Preliminary results: congratulations to yoinneroid, CuberMan and AustinReed

*2x2x2*(46)

 2.32 AustinReed
 2.63 CuberMan
 2.83 fazrulz
 2.92 Tao Yu
 3.12 yoinneroid
 3.23 ybs1230
 3.88 mycube
 4.05 Hays
 4.10 Tim Reynolds
 4.14 Kian
 4.25 rickcube
 4.95 dinostef
 4.99 MaeLSTRoM
 5.04 Andrejon
 5.09 antoineccantin
 5.09 kirtpro
 5.17 riley
 5.35 jonlin
 5.40 ThomasJE
 5.51 AndersB
 5.53 Alcuber
 5.62 mrjames113083
 5.63 mande
 5.69 Jaycee
 5.71 FinnGamer
 5.80 janelle
 5.83 BlueDevil
 5.86 yale
 6.28 Ickenicke
 6.31 Divineskulls
 6.40 balloon6610
 6.58 Sillas
 7.14 Schmidt
 7.22 JianhanC
 7.22 TheDubDubJr
 7.24 Mikel
 7.25 comamycube
 7.49 Mike Hughey
 7.75 MeshuggahX
 7.77 brandbest1
 9.47 Tx789
 10.03 MichaelErskine
 11.49 hcfong
 13.55 bassgdae13
 18.17 MatsBergsten
 28.68 Reprobate
*3x3x3 *(60)

 8.32 fazrulz
 9.14 asiahyoo1997
 9.59 yoinneroid
 9.64 kirtpro
 9.66 Hays
 9.76 ybs1230
 11.05 7942139101129
 11.67 CuberMan
 11.83 dinostef
 12.94 antoineccantin
 12.96 AustinReed
 13.04 Kian
 13.22 Tim Reynolds
 13.27 riley
 13.28 rickcube
 13.35 mycube
 13.51 Andrejon
 13.67 MaeLSTRoM
 13.72 Tao Yu
 14.04 JianhanC
 14.98 brynt97
 15.51 Zane_C
 15.62 Divineskulls
 16.32 tozies24
 16.37 AndersB
 16.56 Kenneth Svendson
 16.61 yale
 16.67 mrjames113083
 16.85 mande
 17.13 jonlin
 17.26 Jaycee
 17.71 janelle
 17.76 balloon6610
 18.14 jeff081692
 18.29 Sillas
 18.30 Mikel
 18.36 MeshuggahX
 19.46 okayama
 19.65 BlueDevil
 19.69 Ickenicke
 19.73 brandbest1
 19.88 TheDubDubJr
 19.98 toma
 21.11 comamycube
 21.67 Mike Hughey
 21.77 FinnGamer
 23.26 ThomasJE
 23.66 Tx789
 25.30 Alcuber
 25.90 nickvu2
 27.13 Schmidt
 28.81 aznanimedude
 30.76 MichaelErskine
 34.33 bassgdae13
 35.20 arcio1
 36.52 hcfong
 38.29 hfsdo
 40.09 MatsBergsten
 54.58 ljackstar
 1:04.51 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(34)

 39.53 yoinneroid
 39.67 asiahyoo1997
 41.07 fazrulz
 42.42 Hays
 47.59 CuberMan
 53.58 AustinReed
 54.95 Andrejon
 57.85 mycube
 1:03.48 rickcube
 1:05.38 dinostef
 1:06.57 MaeLSTRoM
 1:06.69 Tao Yu
 1:07.80 Divineskulls
 1:08.12 antoineccantin
 1:08.23 riley
 1:11.07 JianhanC
 1:13.71 yale
 1:14.55 Jaycee
 1:18.13 mrjames113083
 1:20.66 janelle
 1:22.50 MeshuggahX
 1:24.33 AndersB
 1:27.17 comamycube
 1:28.86 Mike Hughey
 1:36.75 Mikel
 1:37.05 nickvu2
 1:51.33 FinnGamer
 1:53.32 Tx789
 2:07.74 MichaelErskine
 2:12.81 ThomasJE
 2:28.39 Schmidt
 2:35.08 MatsBergsten
 3:36.39 hcfong
 3:43.24 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(27)

 1:01.38 Hays
 1:07.45 asiahyoo1997
 1:20.62 yoinneroid
 1:36.65 MaeLSTRoM
 1:43.04 Andrejon
 1:46.82 CuberMan
 1:47.77 JianhanC
 1:51.72 antoineccantin
 1:56.35 mycube
 1:57.63 Kian
 2:00.21 dinostef
 2:00.41 AustinReed
 2:06.97 rickcube
 2:10.49 riley
 2:20.92 AndersB
 2:34.20 Mike Hughey
 2:46.87 Jaycee
 3:06.88 nickvu2
 3:09.63 MeshuggahX
 3:11.28 janelle
 3:17.98 Mikel
 3:30.19 MichaelErskine
 3:48.86 FinnGamer
 4:59.37 Schmidt
 5:38.20 MatsBergsten
 8:03.14 Reprobate
 DNF mrjames113083
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:00.43 Hays
 2:56.75 MaeLSTRoM
 3:42.36 mycube
 3:51.43 JianhanC
 4:05.30 rickcube
 4:09.91 AustinReed
 4:43.28 AndersB
 4:45.13 Mike Hughey
 6:22.20 CuberMan
10:43.41 Schmidt
14:18.38 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:39.53 Hays
 4:38.33 MaeLSTRoM
 5:16.76 JianhanC
 5:40.66 mycube
 7:09.02 Mike Hughey
 7:32.90 rickcube
 7:52.54 AustinReed
25:37.68 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 16.24 asiahyoo1997
 16.27 yoinneroid
 17.18 antoineccantin
 17.18 7942139101129
 19.77 Andrejon
 21.80 CuberMan
 23.27 Kian
 23.46 Tao Yu
 24.37 rickcube
 26.85 Hays
 27.72 brynt97
 27.79 AndersB
 27.95 dinostef
 29.14 janelle
 29.21 MaeLSTRoM
 29.28 MeshuggahX
 29.30 JianhanC
 29.41 Divineskulls
 30.23 AustinReed
 34.15 Sillas
 39.44 riley
 39.62 Kenneth Svendson
 43.85 Mike Hughey
 44.61 Mikel
 47.85 mrjames113083
 50.18 balloon6610
 50.97 TheDubDubJr
 1:07.81 FinnGamer
 1:16.10 Schmidt
 1:36.58 arcio1
 3:02.30 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:34.72 Mike Hughey
 2:04.61 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 8.02 AustinReed
 12.78 x-colo-x
 16.61 CuberMan
 17.43 Mike Hughey
 18.25 Jaycee
 24.91 yoinneroid
 28.51 MatsBergsten
 30.83 riley
 36.91 mycube
 46.73 jonlin
 52.60 AndersB
 1:17.43 Mikel
 1:18.72 Tao Yu
 DNF JianhanC
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 40.96 x-colo-x
 51.89 Zane_C
 1:13.78 Mike Hughey
 1:17.08 MatsBergsten
 1:24.24 yoinneroid
 1:27.90 CuberMan
 2:13.47 nickvu2
 2:23.41 Jaycee
 2:23.57 okayama
 2:44.80 mycube
 2:59.18 jonlin
 2:59.92 mande
 3:28.93 Tao Yu
 3:32.79 AndersB
 3:34.31 riley
 4:37.09 MeshuggahX
 7:04.06 arcio1
 DNF Mikel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:49.98 x-colo-x
 6:24.96 Mike Hughey
 6:49.12 MatsBergsten
 8:06.74 yoinneroid
11:49.13 CuberMan
26:29.00 Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:05.01 Mike Hughey
12:31.20 cmhardw
18:07.21 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

23:49.08 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

7/8 (48:30)  MatsBergsten
7/9 ( 1:00)  yoinneroid
4/5 (40:03)  nickvu2
2/2 (10:35)  Jaycee
2/4 (40:00)  Mike Hughey
0/2 ( 9:16)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:14.84 Mike Hughey
 1:17.37 yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 52.65 Hays
 1:07.76 yoinneroid
 1:10.79 CuberMan
 1:13.03 AustinReed
 1:19.10 Tao Yu
 1:21.55 mycube
 1:25.11 dinostef
 1:27.02 Jaycee
 1:27.21 rickcube
 1:28.10 JianhanC
 1:31.63 riley
 1:33.13 yale
 1:42.33 janelle
 1:45.80 mrjames113083
 1:46.11 Divineskulls
 2:10.92 MeshuggahX
 2:11.65 AndersB
 2:25.05 Mike Hughey
 2:47.84 FinnGamer
 2:54.09 ThomasJE
 3:04.65 Schmidt
 4:41.94 hcfong
 6:56.49 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:07.52 Hays
 2:19.72 yoinneroid
 2:53.33 CuberMan
 3:30.27 mycube
 3:31.02 JianhanC
 3:31.25 dinostef
 3:39.80 AustinReed
 3:42.30 rickcube
 3:54.22 riley
 4:27.86 AndersB
 4:31.12 janelle
 4:37.83 Mike Hughey
13:02.43 Reprobate
*Magic*(10)

 1.03 brandbest1
 1.27 AndersB
 1.30 dinostef
 1.42 BlueDevil
 1.50 riley
 1.58 Mike Hughey
 1.62 MaeLSTRoM
 1.72 rickcube
 1.89 yoinneroid
 3.49 FinnGamer
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.86 MaeLSTRoM
 3.07 dinostef
 3.60 brandbest1
 3.60 BlueDevil
 3.60 yoinneroid
 3.88 Mike Hughey
 4.45 riley
 5.17 okayama
 6.30 rickcube
*Skewb*(3)

 15.23 Mike Hughey
 17.91 AndersB
 20.84 Schmidt
*Clock*(9)

 9.23 Andrejon
 10.26 comamycube
 11.47 yoinneroid
 15.16 CuberMan
 15.56 MaeLSTRoM
 17.29 Mike Hughey
 18.06 rickcube
 18.37 MichaelErskine
 53.07 FinnGamer
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.53 rickcube
 5.30 Andrejon
 6.04 AustinReed
 7.75 CuberMan
 8.33 yoinneroid
 8.35 Alcuber
 9.26 MaeLSTRoM
 9.71 BlueDevil
 9.89 Kian
 9.91 comamycube
 10.45 Jaycee
 10.59 riley
 10.69 ThomasJE
 10.85 brandbest1
 12.69 AndersB
 12.76 janelle
 13.75 MichaelErskine
 13.98 Schmidt
 14.76 Mike Hughey
 15.23 Ickenicke
 15.67 Mikel
 16.20 dinostef
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:01.36 7942139101129
 1:14.77 dinostef
 1:16.37 MaeLSTRoM
 1:22.25 JianhanC
 1:32.69 Divineskulls
 1:52.54 yoinneroid
 2:01.59 AndersB
 2:02.61 AustinReed
 2:15.58 mycube
 2:26.67 rickcube
 2:41.34 Mike Hughey
 3:17.81 arcio1
*Square-1*(11)

 31.18 yoinneroid
 33.28 comamycube
 37.35 rickcube
 38.43 Mike Hughey
 40.22 janelle
 44.38 BlueDevil
 46.89 Ickenicke
 48.39 JianhanC
 1:00.33 Mikel
 1:19.49 AndersB
 1:34.39 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 Jaycee
27 guusrs
30 irontwig
31 Mike Hughey
36 mycube
45 AndersB
45 AustinReed
47 mrjames113083
51 emolover
68 Tx789
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

400 yoinneroid
311 CuberMan
289 AustinReed
283 Mike Hughey
268 rickcube
266 Hays
261 mycube
244 MaeLSTRoM
232 dinostef
226 AndersB
207 JianhanC
207 Andrejon
206 riley
195 Jaycee
182 Tao Yu
171 antoineccantin
165 asiahyoo1997
159 Kian
148 janelle
145 fazrulz
127 Divineskulls
126 mrjames113083
107 MeshuggahX
105 7942139101129
102 MatsBergsten
102 Mikel
101 ybs1230
94 kirtpro
94 yale
91 Tim Reynolds
90 BlueDevil
87 comamycube
86 jonlin
84 FinnGamer
80 Schmidt
76 nickvu2
74 ThomasJE
73 mande
68 brynt97
64 Zane_C
62 Sillas
62 brandbest1
62 Alcuber
59 balloon6610
58 Ickenicke
55 okayama
52 x-colo-x
52 Kenneth Svendson
51 MichaelErskine
47 Tx789
46 Reprobate
46 TheDubDubJr
40 tozies24
30 jeff081692
27 arcio1
24 hcfong
21 toma
20 guusrs
19 irontwig
15 bassgdae13
13 emolover
12 cmhardw
12 aznanimedude
7 hfsdo
5 ljackstar


----------

